# Salamander Series



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the Salamander series worth reading? I've always been interested in the legion since it's never had much background to it. I'm also considering collecting a Space Marine army but can't decide on what chapter to follow, atm I'm torn between Salamanders, Raven Guard and the Flesh Tearers but they are only on the short list I'm still considering others.

Anyway I read somewhere that the series seemed out of sequence or something? 

Edit: Sorry was the Black Templars series that was better out of order.

Anyone got any opinions?


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm reading Salamander (Tome of fire trilogy) at the moment. To be honest, I'm not that impressed, it is quite slow for my tastes. Hopefully it will get better
Spolier: 

It does however, introduce another Chapter, The Marines Malevolent.. though they are less than impressive. Maybe I have to read further


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

I enjoyed Salamander (Tome of fire trilogy) a lot. I think it gives you a good insight on the Salamanders. Really looking forward to Firedrake.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

I read the book it has a nice insight on them can't wait to get the next book


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I havent read it, I here its quite good despite the fact that two of the main charaters wont get off each others backs. 

I do love the Salamanders and once Im done with the Grey Knights will read their books but this Wiki will tell you more.
http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Salamanders


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

i was much more pleased with Firedrake than Salamander. Kyme really did improve with the second book.

p.s. look, i got promoted! I'm orange now. :biggrin: Senior Mod, bitches!

CP


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I found the characters whiny and unmarinelike.  it was like reading "The Real Housewives of Nocturne".


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Book 1 of Tome of Fire (Salamander) was excellent, it gives the feeling like they're moving forward with the Salamanders Story (finding out the secrets of the Tome of Fire so Vulkan can return).

I'm told Book 2 is much better then book 1 b a buddy of mine (havn't started it yet myself). It also lets readers see Vulkan He'stan fight. Should be worth the read.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

The story is good. The execution sometimes drags out.

Bear with me for a second.

Ever read the "Iliad"? Are you familiar with the poetical conventions the ancients used--repetitive usage of terms to jog the memory and reinforce themes?

That's the Salamander Trilogy. Get ready for a good story with A LOT of references to sons of Vulkan being tempered by fires, honed for war on forges and/or by hammers, their planet being a forge, etc., etc. I'm exaggerating a bit, but it DOES feel as if at least every two pages have such a reference.


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking forward to getting a copy of "Firedrake" soon...I enjoyed reading the first novel "Salamander" I really liked the insite it gave you about this particular Chapter of Astartes and their philosophy of actually helping those in trouble as opposed to the arrogance/antipathy towards "normal" mortal Humans that a lot of the Space Marines exhibit (Not that I am complaining! I like the arrogance factor which is exhibited by certain Space Marine characters).


----------



## yapyap23 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have Salamander right across from me. Been meaning to get to it, just not feeling it yet. Hopefully it will be good. 

I read the Soul Drinkers series and can't seem to find any series that compares to them. Oh well, keep on searching.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Slowly working my way through Firedrake now, Salamander was a bit slow for me but good enough to not kick me out completely. Here's hopin this book is awesome as I've been told.


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just started reading Firedrake and so far i'm really enjoying. Not to hard to get into and fast paced so far so good .


----------



## MoreDakka47 (Dec 29, 2009)

I liked the series but is no where near being my favorite Warhammer 40k series.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I like firedrake more than salamander although the salamanders seem rather emotional marines, I do not really like the author's style that much. That being said the librarians in the books are really cool, vel'cona pyriel and da'kir are portrait as very cool librarians indeed.
Some things really annoy me though, the salies seem to be rather weak in the sense that they die easily,
they burn the dead marines togehter with the armour, that does not make sense to me regarding the rareness of the armour,


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Considering this is Kyme's first real venture into Space Marines in depth, I thioroughly enjoyed Salamander. I'm waiting for xmas for Fire Drake, but I guarantee I'll push through it pretty much as soon as I get it.

As far as Soul Drinkers being the best series... don't get me started


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

As a Salamanders fan, i enjoyed first book, it gave me more insight about my marines:biggrin: And i was content with writing, as this was first non-heresy Wh40k I've read and it really surprised me. It's not Dan Abnet or McNeill, but it was enjoyable.

^^ If I remember correctly, they only did burn armor of the captain who died at begining of the book. It was hit with melta and beyond repair. I may be wrong, i dont have book so I cant check.

Im looking forward to reading second book.


----------



## Thyr (Oct 25, 2010)

piemelke said:


> I like firedrake more than salamander although the salamanders seem rather emotional marines, I do not really like the author's style that much. That being said the librarians in the books are really cool, vel'cona pyriel and da'kir are portrait as very cool librarians indeed.
> Some things really annoy me though, the salies seem to be rather weak in the sense that they die easily,
> they burn the dead marines togehter with the armour, that does not make sense to me regarding the rareness of the armour,


I for one love the fact that the Salamanders are more "human" in many regards. They are the ones who really do care about humans and will do everything to protect them. For them the lifes of humans always comes first. 

They don't burn their dead with their armour. Kadai was an exception because there wasn't enough left of his body to burn so they burned him with his armour.


----------

